# Charaktere Anzeige



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,

und zwar wollte ich fragen ab wann man denn in der Charakterenliste drin ist die auf der Startseite ist. Weil ich mich gesucht hab und net gefunden hab.  Kann mir jmd helfen ??

Danke


----------



## Chrissian (24. Dezember 2007)

Huhu Buffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab n kleines Problemchen und zwar:

Wenn ich auf das Buffed Symbol rechtsklicke,steht da nichts von Charakterdaten übertragen,und ich kann meinen neuen Char nicht in mybuffed anzeigen lassen.

Weiß einer Hilfe?

Da steht lediglich Aktionen,aber kein übertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storcker (24. Dezember 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Huhu Buffies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi, 
das Proplem habe ich auch seit ich den neuen Blasc drauf habe mit dem alten ist es einwandfrei gegangen.

Hier mal meine Problemerklärung:

_Ich starte WoW dann startet Blasc mit und läd auch meine Addon´s und auch meinen Spieleserver.
Nach beendigung incl. verbesserungen (level up, rezepte ect" kommt bei mir die Nachricht "keine Daten zum übertragen"_

Villeicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen weiter.


----------



## Eltorro (24. Dezember 2007)

jo das prob hab ich auch - mein buffed acc ist aktiv und meine chars sind hochgeladen aber auf meinem buffed acc werden die net angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephro (25. Dezember 2007)

Und ich hab das problem das nicht alle meine Chars dort aufgelistet sind. wie füge ich andere Chars von mir dort ein????


----------



## Storcker (25. Dezember 2007)

Te.X.eL schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> und zwar wollte ich fragen ab wann man denn in der Charakterenliste drin ist die auf der Startseite ist. Weil ich mich gesucht hab und net gefunden hab.  Kann mir jmd helfen ??
> 
> Danke



Hi,
also normal dauert es ca 15 bis 30 Minuten aber zur Zeit ist das etwas verschieden hat bei mir mehere Stunden gedauert.



> Und ich hab das problem das nicht alle meine Chars dort aufgelistet sind. wie füge ich andere Chars von mir dort ein????



Hi,
Hast im Blasc Hauptprogramm Deine zusätzlichen Namen markiert die mit aufgelistet werden sollen ?

Wenn nein:
_öffne Blasc Einstellungen --> World of Warcraft dort unter Deinem Server die Chars anhacken die auf Deiner "mybuffed Startseite angezeigt werden sollen._


----------



## Storcker (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt mal http://www.buffed.de/BLASCProfiler.zip (BLASCProfiler Daten) ersetzt erstaunlicherweise funktioniert die übertragung nun wieder.
Macht aber sicherheitsweise bei den alten eine Umbennung des Namens damit Ihr sie trotzdem behaltet falls es bei Euch nicht das gleiche Problem ist.

Zu finden sind die im installations Verzeichniss von WoW --> Addon --> Blasc Profiler

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch helfen Euer Problem auch zu lösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (25. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht :-( 
Schade aber mann kann ja auch ohne Leben


----------



## Sephro (25. Dezember 2007)

hmm also ich hab alles erdenkliche ausprobiert mitu nter deine angabe. es hat nich geklappt. aber kaum hab ichs nochmal laut deiner angabe probiert klappt es plötzlich und es werden jetzt alle meine chars angezeigt^^  naja vielleicht hab ich nur ne kleinigkeit vergessen gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls danke für deine Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al!v€ (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen mal BLASC runtergeladen, damit mein Charakter bei meinem MyBuffedprofil angezeigt wird. Ich habe bei den Einstellungen zwar angegeben, dass der ausgewählte Char bei dem Profil angezeigt werden soll. Ich habe allerdings 2 verschiedene Accountnamen, einmal den angezeigten also Al!v€ und denn Loginnamen (möcht ich aus Sicherheitsgründen net nennen). Welchen soll ich bei Blasc verwenden?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


Gruß Al!v€


----------



## iNaD (26. Dezember 2007)

Da musst du ja Loginnamen und PW angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wohl den Loginnamen.


----------



## Gamerhenne (27. Dezember 2007)

Sicher wurde schon öfter danach gefragt, aber über die Suchfunktion hab ich nix gefunden, was mir hilft
Ich habe kürzlich mehrere meiner älteren Chars gelöscht ( im WoW-Verzeichnis und in den mybuffed Einstellungen ) und dafür 3 neuere Chars angefangen. Das Löschen hat auch prima funktioniert, nur diese neueren werden nicht zu mybuffed übertragen, obwohl in den Blasc Einstellungen alle Haken drin sind, wo sie drin sein müssen. Das Addon ist selbstverständlich auch aktiv. Manuell kann ich auch nichts übertragen, da heisst es "keine Daten vorhanden". Die Chars sind jetzt schon 1-2 Wochen alt und auch alle etwas gelevelt, müssten doch also auch angezeigt werden. Hab ich was übersehen ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe schon mal im Voraus

Noobi-Rinnan


----------



## Chrissian (28. Dezember 2007)

ja wollt mal pushen,mein twink ist inzwischen mein main geworden und hat meine dharma abgelöst,aber wills jetzt auch mal bei buffed und mybuffed anzeigen.

kann mir niemand helfen?dachte dazu ist das forum hier da^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (29. Dezember 2007)

offensichtlich hilft oftmals neu installieren.
habs gestern runtergeschmissen und neu gemacht und  auf einmal gings...ich hoffe, ich muss das jetzt nicht jedesmal machen, aber ich glaub, ich fang so schnell keine neuen Chars an *G*


----------



## Natálya (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab so n ähnliches Prob. Ich log mich in WoW ein, Blasc läd, ich spiele und log mich dann wieder aus. Dann steht da zwar "Profil xy wurde erfolgreich übertragen" und das Fensterchen mit "Herold wird mit dem Server abgeglichen" kommt auch, aber meine Chars werden trotzdem nicht aktualisiert. Ich hab inzwischen schon alles mögliche probiert (Neuinstallation, nach Updates suchen,...), aber nichts hat geholfen.

Edit: hab grad gemerkt, wenn ich in den Einstellungen was ändere (z.B. Gildenname etc.) wird das auch nicht angezeigt. ._. Hilfe!


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (31. Dezember 2007)

Wie bringe ich meinem mybuffed-Profil bei meine Chars anzuzeigen? 

Habe bereits die Accountdaten im BLASC eingetragen, aber das scheint selbiges nicht wirklich zu interessieren. Gibts da nen Trick? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenrabe (31. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Blasc.

ich hab das Häkchen bei "Charakter-Zuordnung bei neuen Charakteren verstecken" drin, und das auch absichtlich, da ja laut Info die Charaktere einzeln nachträglich in den MyBuffed-Einstellungen freigeschalten werden können. aber ich finde in meinem MyBuffed diese Option nicht.

Kann mir da bitte wer weiterhelfen?

MfG, Schattenrabe


----------



## Chrissian (2. Januar 2008)

hier,hab das gleiche problem


----------



## bladelord (2. Januar 2008)

das gleiche problem hab ich auch bei mri is des problem unetr einstellungen finde ich nciht mal charakter verwaltung an was leigt das

mfg bladelord


----------



## Raxar70 (2. Januar 2008)

Meine Chars werden nicht auf meinen Acount geladen, versuche es nun schon seit drei Tagen und nichts erschint. Was soll ich machen, habt ihr einen rat für micht hab Blasc schon vorher BLASC2 benutzt und da ist es gegangen.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

BLASC ist neben WoW an, wenn ich spiele. dann beende ich das Spiel und warte das mein Char hochgeladen wird und nichts geht. Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Thorgren (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

erst einmal: Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen.

Bei mir tritt ein ganz ähnliches Problem wie bei Raxar70 auf:
Früher (Anfang Dezember) hatte ich BLASC2 testweise installiert und die Charakter-Daten wurden korrekt hochgeladen und mit dem Account verknüpft.
Dann deinstallierte ich BLASC2.
Am Dienstag (01.01.08) installierte ich BLASC2 unter großen Mühen wieder (Netzwerk war zum Teil nicht erreichbar, aber das war ja ein anderer Thread...).
Leider werden die Charakterdaten irgendwie nicht mehr hochgeladen. Weder 'neben' dem Spielen, noch, wenn man die manuelle Aktualisierung durchführt.
Ich ging natürlich erst einmal davon aus, dass der Fehler vor dem Rechner sitzt und überprüfte buffed-Login, buffed-Kennwort, WoW-Account, die Charakter-Einstellungen in BLASC2 auf das genaueste - ohne Erfolg beim Hochladen.

Was kann ich denn tun, damit ich meine Charakerdaten auf mybuffed aktualisieren kann?

Grüße

Thorgren


----------



## Raxar70 (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe es wie auf der Seite: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8161 angegeben ist gemacht aber trozdem geht es nicht.


----------



## Thorgren (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Raxar70,

vielen Dank für den Link - den Thread hatte ich bislang noch nicht gesehen...
Unglücklicherweise hat er aber auch bei mir nicht sonderlich viel weiter geholfen, obwohl ich gerade nicht zu Hause sitze und die Anweisungen befolgen kann.

Erst gestert aktualisierte ich letztmalig alle meine AddOns auf die letzte Version.
Interessanterweise sind die AddOns laut BLASC2 aktuell. Schaue ich dann im WoW-Client unter AddOns nach, zeigt er mir an, das ein AddOn nicht aktuell ist (Welches weiss ich gerade nicht - ich sitze ja nicht zu Hause...).

Mal sehen, was passiert - es gibt ja aktuell einige Threads zu dem Thema. Ich werde heute Abend erst einmal ausprobieren, BLASC neu zu installieren, wenn das nix hilft, weiss ich dann auch erst einmal nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit muss es erst einmal die WoW-Armory tun...

Gruß

Thorgren


----------



## Thorgren (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab BLASC V2.0 gestern deinstalliert und nur mit sehr viel Mühe wieder installiert (ständige 'Connection Reset by Peer' Meldungen mit anschliessendem Komplettausfall der Installationsroutine...).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider hat sich an meinen Charakteren hier nicht viel getan, trotz wiederholtem manuellem Hochladen und längerer Spielzeit gestern.

Mein letzter Versuch wird heute sein, den BLASC-Profiler zu tauschen, wie in Buffed-Forums-Beitrag (7. Beitrag) beschrieben.

Sollte auch dieser Versuch fruchtlos sein...naja, dann fliegt das Addon halt wieder runter. Schliesslich möchte ich in meiner knappen Freizeit spielen und nicht installieren und Fehler suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Thorgren


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2008)

Da unser FTP und die HTTP-Server alle erreichbar sind, liegt das Verbindungsproblem bei deinem Rechner oder Router - sprich: irgendeine Firewall etc. lässt leider keine Verbindungen für BLASC2 zu.

Zur Deinstallation bitte nicht nur den BLASC2-Ordner löschen, sondern regulär über Start -> Programme oder über die Systemsteuerung und anschließend erst den Ordner manuell entfernen, sollte etwas über bleiben.


----------



## Mashiki (4. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ähnliche Problem, das sich mein Acc nicht aktualisiert. Bei Blasc 1 hat es ohne Probleme geklappt bei BLASC 2 äktualisiert es wie er möchte. Entweder gleich oder mal nur wenn er will einmal im Monat. Es lohnt sich für mich nicht mehr ihn aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## Thorgren (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem ich soeben den BLASC-Profiler getauscht habe, funktioniert der Charakter-Transfer endlich wieder.
Ich bekomme eine Meldung von BLASC, dass die Daten übertragen wurden und mein Charakterprofil wurde aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ZAM: Meine Firewall ist hier nicht das Problem, da die Verbindungsprobleme auch 'nackt', also ohne Firewall auftauchten. Wo das Verbindungsproblem genau lag, darüber lässt sich nun nur noch spekulieren, den zwischen meinem Rechner und Euren Servern liegt eine Menge Infrastruktur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unabhängig davon aber trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Thorgren


----------



## Thorgren (5. Januar 2008)

Storcker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal http://www.buffed.de/BLASCProfiler.zip (BLASCProfiler Daten) ersetzt erstaunlicherweise funktioniert die übertragung nun wieder.
> Macht aber sicherheitsweise bei den alten eine Umbennung des Namens damit Ihr sie trotzdem behaltet falls es bei Euch nicht das gleiche Problem ist.
> ...



Hallo Storcker,

vielen Dank für den Tipp - das war genau das, was bei mir geholfen hat.
Super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Thorgren


----------



## Raxar70 (5. Januar 2008)

Was meinst du mit BLASC-Profiler getauscht, vieleicht hilft mir das ja auch.


----------



## Aloranaa (5. Januar 2008)

Hey,

nun will ich hier auch mal was zur allgemeinheit beitragen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Bei mir hat es auch nicht funktioniert, "Keine Daten BlaBla" ist immer gekommen. Obwohl ich alles eingestellt hatte, nach 10 min. suche habe ich dann endeckt das die harken in den addons von den BLASC sachen deaktiviert sind! 

Häckchen rein, bisschen gezockt, Ausgeloggt .... und TaDaaaaa Wurde alles hochgeladen und gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Alorana


----------



## Chrissian (6. Januar 2008)

Huhu Leute,ich hab n Problem mit Blasc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zwar,wird bei mir überhaupt nichts aktualisiert,zum Beispiel meine Signatur zeigt eine Level 12 Dharma,und in mybuffed auch,obwohl sie längst viel höher ist.

Und inzwischen hab ich einen ganz neuen Char,der überhaupt nicht angezeigt wird,und auf mybuffed erst recht nicht.

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um mybuffed,doch um überhaupt dort meine Chars anzeigen zu können,muss ich es von Blasc herladen.

Nun,wenn ich Blasc öffne,erscheint die Software,aber irgendwie hab ich da kein Zugriff auf meine Chars und so.

Links sind Allgemeines,Skinverwaltung,Plugin und Proxy.

Im Allgemeines kann man ja seine Chars verwalten,doch da ist nichts.

Wenn ich den Login prüfe,steht da erfolgreich überprüft,aber verwalten kann ich trotzdem nix,

in dem Sinne:

HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

